

 How to save 100Mb of RAM per mongrel (Ruby on Rails) - nickb
http://blog.hungrymachine.com/2008/11/8/how-to-save-100m-of-ram-per-mongrel

======
dmix
Each mongrel in my cluster was only 75mb, last time I checked.

~~~
jpcx01
He mentioned his routes files was 2500 lines long. That's probably the
difference.

Hopefully his blog post gives a wakeup call to the Rails core team that the
mass inefficiency in the routing system needs to be fixed. Even if your routes
file is 10,000 lines long, it shouldnt cause your app to bloat to a hundred
megs of ram.

Comments on his blog post mentioned theres already a patch on the Rails
lighthouse addressing this. Hopefully it makes it into 2.2

~~~
defunkt
For him, running `rake routes` prints 2500 lines of routes. This is not the
same 2500 lines of code in routes.rb.

